
Ask HN: Where do you find good freelancers? - aerovistae
I have only ever hired from Upwork (formerly Elance&#x2F;Ondesk), but they seem to have a very limited palette of offerings. If you need someone who is a skilled C coder for instance (which is what I need), they don&#x27;t really have much. They are mostly web devs and data science, it seems.<p>Where do you find your consultants and free-lancers?
======
aerovistae
Side note, I figure I may as well mention my need here-- I have a Node.js
desktop app which I am using to run various other scripts and binaries, and I
need a man-in-the-middle C program to receive the stdout/stderr from those
programs and relay it to the parent node program.

In theory this is as easy as piping, but in practice it's difficult to tell
the difference between consecutive multi-line outputs. `echo 1\n2; echo 3` is
indistinguishable from `echo 1; echo 2\n3;`

So I'm hoping to have a program fast enough to detect timing differences,
which is the best that can be hoped for. This is why I'm looking for something
written in C-- it's the fastest option and speed is crucial for this use case.
I am not knowledgeable about systems programming and if I'm wrong I welcome a
rebuttal.

I need this to A.) work on Linux/Mac, B.) maintain color information in
program output, and C.) be used in the following manner: runnable on command
line with the name of the program being run BY it as a command line argument,
e.g. `scriptRunner "./gradlew run"`.

